# Performa 638CD



## kfcott (Jul 4, 2004)

Not expecting too much here but I have nothing to lose.
I have resurrected one of my old Macs (Performa 638DC) to print out some old stuff. It had always worked with my Epson Color Stylus P2 but not now.

After trying 3 cables, I was successful at communicating with the printer. I hit print, it spools, it goes to the printer. Printer loads paper as if about to print, then paper exits with no printing action. Computer thinks the page is printed.

Printer has been working fine of one of the PCs. Epson corp. (obviously) no help.
Naturally I have enough ink cartridges to go into the next millenium.....

Any crumbs of advice greatly appreciated.

In lieu of getting the printer to work, anyone know how to successfully copy files to a disk (mac) and upload to a Gateway? Been trying the "PC" program supposedly on the Performa but nothing comes over.

Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays.

Kathi


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you tried tossing the prefs for the printer and the system? If there are prefs for the chooser, toss them too. Do you still have the printer software on disk? Try re-installing, if you do.
Good luck!


----------



## kfcott (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks, tossed the prefs. Got rid of everything Epson and reinstalled. I can get test page and was successful at printing out an Adobe doc so methinks the printer and connection OK but that the application has a problem. Will toss application prefs and reinstal to see if THAT works!
Thanks again.

Kath


----------

